# Brambletye



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Good afternoon all, I am looking for any information on this Ship for a friend.
BRAMBLETYE 
Official Number. 73627.
Built 1876
Port of Registry. LONDON
Net tonnage 1495
Registry closed 1909

Any help much Appreciated


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

She was a 3-masted full-rigged sailing ship, iron construction, built by the Barrow Shipbuilding Company of Barrow-in-Furness, their Yard Number 26, for Owners W. R. Price & Company, Official Number 73627 - registred in London. Launched on 28th January 1876, her dimensions were recorded as :

Length : 241.8 feet
Width : 39.2 feet
Depth : 23.1 feet

Her tonnage variously reported as 1,495 tons / 1,544 tons net

Captain J. Gibbs

Part of her career was given to the transport of cavalry and horses to/from India and Malta was a regular calling port. She was fitted out with accommodation for military and down below stalls for the horses.

Broken up in the third quarter of 1909.

Want an image sent by separate e-mail ?


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Brilliant Eriskay, she was proving a wee bit elusive in all the usual places but you’ve cracked it, thanks.
I know my friend would be pleased as punch for a image and I’ll PM you my email address.
Thanks again
Ian (Applause)


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

*SV Brambletye for Ian D. Cameron*

You're welcome, I just trawled for the details and assembled them, no big deal, but glad it was of interest. Image on its way in the next couple of minutes.

Regards,

Angus Mac Kinnon


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks Angus. I've recieved the image and will print it off with the info you supplied above. I'll laminate it and give it to my friend tomorrow after work. Think he'll be a wee bit Gobsmaked as he only ask me last night.
Cheers again Angus
Regards
Ian


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

*Ian Cameron - S.V. Brambletye*

Ian :

You probably won't thank me for this - especially if you have already printed off and laminated the earlier material already, but have just sent another batch by e-mail, probably even more than the earlier lot. (Whaaa)

Angus.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

No problem Angus, I had to go over to Caol earlier so popped it in to him, he passes on his thanks and he really appreciated your efforts in finding the image from him. His uncle was a Chippy on board and he inherited an old Sea Chest his uncle made. There’s no such thing as to much information when it comes to ships.
I’ll print out the latest batch and info for him tomorrow.
Thanks again
Regards
Ian
(Thumb)


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

*Ian Cameron*

That's good - glad it was of interest to him. 

When you mentioned Caol I checked on your profile and see you are based in FW. Know a few from that area, of course, as it is like Oban - a bolt-hole for escaping Hebrideans !

Also noticed among an impressive listing of all sorts of ships you were on the British Trust. I spent a rather unhappy few days on her when she was in Drydock (Hebburn, I think) in 1964. Nice ship, even if she was a motorship, and I was sent there to hang about for a few days whilst awaiting the 'Power' to arrive at Isle of Grain.

To pass the time quicker and not be idled, I volunteered to do the lacing up (copper wire) of the fastenings within the scavenge piston/cylinder. I was just completing the job when someone engaged the turning gear and started turning the Main Engine. Not a nice experience at all. Under these cir***stances the access manway, already a rather restrictive oval affair, appears to decrease in area by the second, as the space being occupied shrinks in parallel, and getting out of there is not going to be any longer possible if it is not achieved in nano-seconds (Cloud)

Memories.


----------



## Alan Spencer (Jan 12, 2015)

Re the Brambletye, my great grandfather Robert Bryce was the master of the ship 7.10.1901 on a Foreign Voyage. Unfortunately I cant provide any further information
Regards

Alan


----------

